# Cpu's and Overclocking Stickies



## johnb35

Forum Rules - Please read the forum rules.

Black Hole Benchmark - Benchmark your cpu by using one of our own members software.

Super PI Mod Rank Thread - Super Pi is a software was designed for overclocking, it allows to test floating decimal point and mathematics performances of a processor.


----------

